

IOS/Mac OS X Debugging Magic - benmichael
http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#technotes/tn2124/_index.html

======
Codhisattva
Nice article! But can anyone find TN2239 (the companion article for iOS)?

~~~
kschneid
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#technotes/tn2239/_in...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#technotes/tn2239/_index.html)

